# Erster Angelurlaub in Holland



## M.C Phlegmatisch (2. März 2015)

Ein Kumpel und ich wollten diesen Sommer zum ersten mal ins Ausland zum Angeln. Wegen dem guten Hechtbestand von dem man immer hört und anderen Vorteilen , haben wir uns für Holland entschieden.

Es soll gezielt auf Hecht gehen. Kennt jemand eine gute Anlage die man besuchen könnte?

Uns wären folgende Sachen wichtig:

*Häuschen am Wasser*
So kann man auch mal bisschen grillen und nebenbei mit Köderfisch angeln. Am besten natürlich mit direktem Steg am Ferienhaus.

*Boot*
Hier reicht auch ein Ruderboot aus. Oder ein kleiner Elektromotor. Man muss bequem mit 2 Personen angeln können. 

*Guter Hechtbestand*
Bei uns fängt man leider nur zufällig mal ein Hecht. Der See sollte einen stabilen Bestand haben.

*Ausweichmöglichkeiten auf andere Hechtgewässer *
z.B. Polder und andere Seen. Wir sind mobil.

Hat jemand von euch schonmal Urlaub in Holland gemacht und kann eventuell was empfehlen? Über Ratschläge bin ich euch sehr Dankbar.


----------



## MAAKMASTER (3. März 2015)

*AW: Erster Angelurlaub in Holland*

Hallo M.C Phlegmatisch,
Meine Empf.
Bungalowpark  De Vlietlanden...
Ich glaube da habt ihr alles was ihr sucht, und zudem noch ein super Hechtrevier !!!!!!!!!!
gruss Willi  |supergri


----------



## M.C Phlegmatisch (3. März 2015)

*AW: Erster Angelurlaub in Holland*



MAAKMASTER schrieb:


> Hallo M.C Phlegmatisch,
> Meine Empf.
> Bungalowpark  De Vlietlanden...
> Ich glaube da habt ihr alles was ihr sucht, und zudem noch ein super Hechtrevier !!!!!!!!!!
> gruss Willi  |supergri



Vielen Dank schonmal, das sieht ja echt gut aus. Werde das auf jeden Fall in Erwägung ziehen. #6


----------



## Ulli3D (3. März 2015)

*AW: Erster Angelurlaub in Holland*

Vlietlanden ist OK und vorher mal nach der Jan Eggers Methode googlen, sonst wird es u. U. frustrierend. Wenn zu Fuß an den Poldern dann Doppelspinner mitnehmen und, die Holländer bevorzugen RedHead als Farbe (zu Recht).  P.S. Es gibt auch preiswertere Alternativen am Groote Vliet, weniger Komfort aber auch OK.


----------



## Piketom (5. März 2015)

*AW: Erster Angelurlaub in Holland*

Hey,

klick dich mal hier durch...

http://www.landal.de/de-de/ferienparks/landkarte

Gruss Tom


----------



## Schilkenstein (12. März 2015)

*AW: Erster Angelurlaub in Holland*

Hallo  Angelfreunde,

ich will zu Osten mal nach Holland, kann aber nichts finden welche Angelpapiere (Meerwasser sowie Flüsse oder Seen) notwendig sind. Ich kann irgendwie nich gescheites finden. Ist sehr kompliziert oder bin ich falsch abgebogen? Vieleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen ein wenig Ordnung in die Bürokratie#q zu bekommen.

Angelfreundliche Grüße

Schilkenstein


----------



## Ulwert (12. März 2015)

*AW: Erster Angelurlaub in Holland*

brauchst nur Vispas,bekommst du in jedem Fachgeschäft,kostet 35€,der große.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (12. März 2015)

*AW: Erster Angelurlaub in Holland*



Schilkenstein schrieb:


> ich will zu Osten mal nach Holland,



Meinst Du Ostern ? Das wäre eine schlechte Zeitwahl.
Das fällt genau in das Kunstköder verbot.

Für mehr Informationen ist diese Seite klasse:
http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/


----------



## Schilkenstein (12. März 2015)

*AW: Erster Angelurlaub in Holland*

Natürlich meine ich Ostern. Danke für den Link, hatte mich also doch nich geirrt. Das Angel in Holland ist mit sehr viel Vorbereitung verbunden um auch keine Fehler zu machen. Naja, ist eben so. 

Perti


----------



## Benhurr (13. März 2015)

*AW: Erster Angelurlaub in Holland*

joints, heineken und ein bisschen wasser.


----------



## hanzz (13. März 2015)

*AW: Erster Angelurlaub in Holland*



Benhurr schrieb:


> joints, heineken und ein bisschen wasser.


Hast die Frikandel mit Pommes Speziaaal vergessen [emoji6]


----------

